# Epische Steine, Rezepte (Cata)



## Delonglois (22. Februar 2011)

mal ne frage für zwischendurch und da es grad bissl langweilig ist. 




Wann denk ihr werden die epischen Steine eingeführt? 4.1, später oder gar nicht 




Die benötigten Rezepte für die epischen Steine wieder über den Händler und die Juwe Dailysymbole? Drop Rezepte in den raids? Worlddrops?




Epische Steine dann evtl. im Pyriterz enthalten? Staub im Pyriterz enthalten, mit dem man wieder Juwe Symbole eintauschen kann, wie in wotlk?




Grüße




Deonglois




"Was macht mann wenn man langweile hat? Nen sräd auf buffed "


----------



## egge (6. März 2011)

ich hoff es wird aus dem pyrit erz sondiet hab schon über 2 gildenbankfächer voller pyrit hab seit der ersten stunde keins verkauft


----------



## Dark_Lady (7. März 2011)

wer langeweile hat, sollte evtl erst mal bissel im Forum lesen oder wenigstens bissel gucken, satt nen neuen thread aufzumachen, wenn direkt unter dem dann schon ein Thread mit genau den gleichen Fragen steht...
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/181589-epicsokel-das-erz-und-welche-juwesymbole-in-cata/


----------



## Duselette (7. März 2011)

Delonglois schrieb:


> "Was macht mann wenn man langweile hat? Nen sräd auf buffed "



was ist ein sräd?


----------

